# My 2 Big Rbps



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Just posting a few pics of my new RBPs I just picked up today... They are about 7.5" long.. way bigger than I thought they were gonna be.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

nice! give them a few days to settle and their colour will come out! like the tank lay out too


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice looking pair, maybe you will get lucky and they will breed

They skittish at all or fairly comfortable in their new home?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

They seemed a bit restless today yet... not darting around as much but they would barely stay still... they are very "buddy-buddy" and stay very close so I opened up the center of the tank....pushed the stump to the corner... and set up a little plant alcove on the other side... now they hang more on the bottom and rest more instead of constantly swimming in circles.

They are only skittish if nobody has walked past in a few hours... in general they just perk up and watch you when you walk by...

I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Please do Ray!...they look great!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Well... My buddy and I watched them for a while last night while enjoying some homebrew...and after I gave them some more open room in the tank and gave them a cover area of plants... they both just hang out there...but they head-butt eachother and switch positions....hope they don't start a legit fight!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

great pics!!!! those reds are awesome man so happy for u


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RayW said:


> Well... My buddy and I watched them for a while last night while enjoying some homebrew...and after I gave them some more open room in the tank and gave them a cover area of plants... they both just hang out there...but they head-butt eachother and switch positions....hope they don't start a legit fight!!!


Unfortunately when you give them hidings spots, they will take advantage of it being they are skittish fish...however, I'd think at 7 - 8 inches they should be past that stage by now but that is why we say every fish is different in terms of personality and aggression.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Update on how they are doing... moved crap around in the tank one more time... (not doing it again...plus i am sure they are getting confused) and i think its working great!!!

There are two grassy areas... they each chill in their own spot. if they get spooked, they both will huddle in one together. otherwise they just chill. If I sit there they start swimming around and such...

When they were bickering over the one spot... they never did really fight... just nudge eachother... no bites... no ramming... but I figured they would each like their own hiding space.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, moving stuff around constantly stresses them out..Just leave this setup alone for now and let them get acclimated to it...More often than not, they will start to swim all around the tank and come out of their shell as they get used to your presence...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, aside from fixing the crap they have moved about on their own... I don't plan on changing the tank around anymore.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

PS...Congrats on getting your first skull!....


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------

